# Áp dụng ngay tuyệt chiêu giúp tủ quần áo của bạn đẹp quanh năm



## lindanga (15/10/21)

Áp dụng ngay tuyệt chiêu giúp tủ quần áo của bạn đẹp quanh năm Bí mật để tạo ra những không gian tuyệt đẹp cho tủ quần áo chỉ từ những thói quen đơn giản, nhiều trong số đó bạn có thể tự thực hiện được. "Một khi bạn thực hiện các quy tắc này như một thói quen, bạn bắt đầu có cho mình một tủ quần áo như ý: gọn gàng và đẹp quanh năm". Hãy cùng tìm hiểu 7 mẹo vặt mà chúng tôi đang nói tới để tham khảo Giá máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ngay bạn nhé. 1. Ánh sáng tốt Tủ quần áo của bạn là một khu vực nên sử dụng ánh sáng. Mọi người vẫn quen thiết kế đèn trong phòng thay vì trưng đèn trong tủ quần áo. Đây là một thói quen sai lầm. Nếu bạn đặt đèn ở gương hay cánh tủ quần áo, bạn sẽ dễ dàng hơn cho việc chọn và phối đồ. Một số đề xuất bạn nên lưu ý có thể kể đến là đèn pin, đèn led. Những loại đèn này không chỉ giúp bạn chiếu sáng ở những không gian phức tạp còn có thể dễ dàng bật lên chỉ bằng một nút công tắc. 2. Phân loại quần áo trên giá Nói có vẻ đơn giản nhưng đây lại là một thói quen rất ít người thực hiện được. Nhiều người sau khi lựa chọn quần áo thường lười mắc chúng theo phân loại hoặc vứt ngay vào trong tủ. Điều này làm tốn thời gian của bạn để dọn dẹp lại và mất mĩ quan mỗi khi mở tủ quần áo. Hãy sắp xếp lại quần áo ngay lập tức sau khi bạn thử, lấy đồ sau khi phơi,... để giúp tiết kiệm thời gian dọn dẹp Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu Đà Nẵng mà tủ quần áo lại gọn gàng nữa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3. Thống nhất loại móc treo Mặc dù không có hậu quả gì to tát xảy ra khi bạn thử nghiệm nhiều loại móc treo quần áo trong tủ của mình. Tuy nhiên, lời khuyên dành cho bạn là nên nhất quán. Hãy thử tưởng tượng móc treo của bạn hổ lốn từ móc nhựa, tới móc sắt, rồi kẹp ghim, ... trông sẽ vô cùng rối mắt và lộn xộn. Hãy lựa chọn chỉ 1 loại móc treo và sử dụng với tất cả tủ đựng quần áo. 4. Thùng rác Nghe có vẻ lạ lẫm khi đặt thùng rác bên cạnh tủ quần áo nhưng đây là một lời khuyên hữu ích mà Lisa dành cho mọi người. Thùng rác sẽ giúp bạn loại bỏ các đồ dùng thừa trong tủ quần áo và giúp chúng có tổ chức hơn. Hãy bỏ những đồ nhựa, giấy thừa trong túi quần áo, hóa đơn, giấy gói hàng... vào ngay chiếc thùng rác bên cạnh. 5. Phân loại quần áo theo chiều cao Một trong những cách sắp xếp và thiết kế tủ quần áo là dựa vào chiều cao. Nó đơn giản và dễ thực hiện với hiệu quả phân loại và tìm kiếm nhanh. Mắt của bạn có thể ngay lập tức định hình được bộ đồ mà bạn muốn nằm ở đâu. Những phụ kiện cần thiết bạn có thể lưu trữ tại các kệ và tủ. Đây là cách làm được nhiều người học theo và giản lược được khâu thiết kế từ kiến trúc sư. 6. Dọn tủ quần áo thường xuyên Dọn tủ quần áo ở đây không phải là dọn dẹp, vì công việc này chắc chắn bạn phải làm hàng tuần và hàng tháng. Dọn dẹp quần áo ở đây là muốn bạn hãy loại bỏ những thứ không dùng tới. Một số item quần áo bạn ít mặc hoặc thậm chí không bao giờ đụng tới, hãy quyên góp hoặc tìm giải pháp loại bỏ chúng ra khỏi tủ quần áo của mình để dành chỗ cho những thứ cần thiết hơn. Đây cũng là một thói quen cần được được thực hiện thường xuyên. 7. Không chồng 5 tầng trong tủ quần áo Không thể phủ nhận một tủ quần áo với không gian kệ lớn và nhiều là một phao cứu sinh thực sự cho những cô nàng vì công dụng và chức năng lưu trữ quần áo nhiều của nó. Tuy nhiên khi bạn bắt đầu chồng kệ quá cao thì lại không phải là một giải pháp tốt. Một nguyên tắc đặt ra là: không nên chồng 5 tầng trong tủ quần áo. Đơn giản vì bạn không thể tìm ra những thứ ở tầng cao nhất, và cũng lười chú ý những đồ dùng Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu công suất lớn ở tầng thấp nhất. Sự kiểm soát của bạn chỉ dành cho những tầng vừa tầm với ở giữa thôi.


----------

